# Panosteitis



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

While searching for this I've realized there has been very little discussion on this forum about Panosteitis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panosteitis. My 6 month old V has just been diagnosed with it. It's a problem that occurs during growth and which presumably has no impact on health once the dog is an adult.

Do any of you have a V with this condition? If so, what was your experience? Was there many episodes? Was there any long term consequences?
[/color]


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

Organicthoughts - Thanks. This is a very interesting (and useful) suggestion. Something to consider for sure.[/color]


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

You are the guy from the running thread, right? Are you using the same vet who told you it's ok to run with your puppy?

If I were you, I would get a second opinion on this and see if it's a result of poor recommendations of your first vet.


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, I am.
It's the same clinic but different Vet.
On what are you proposing a second opinion? On the diagnosis for Panosteitis or on running while a puppy?

By the way, the Vet had prescribed an anti-inflammatory and some pain killer (in case). Nika took both yesterday and just the anti-inflammatory today. She is hardly limping today and I have a hard time keeping her from jumping around and running in the backyard.
10 days of rest (no walk, etc) will be ****![/color]


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Second opinion to see if Pano (if it is really Pano and not something else) is a result of the first vet saying that it was Ok to run with a young puppy.

I asked multiple vets about running and the answer was a NO from all of them. One said it would be OK for very short distances on sand or grass, but definitely not pavement of any kind.


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

The question is whether I want to spend an additional 200$ for this second opinion. I will wait and see if it goes away first. As I mentioned, at this time it looks good. I'll know for sure in a week or so.[/color]


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

For information, the Vets treatment for this was:
[list type=decimal]
[li]10 to 14 days of rest[/li]
[li]Anti-inflammatory: Metacam 1.5 mg/L (liquid) once a day as needed (if there seems to be pain)[/li]
[li]Pain killer: Gabapentin 100 mg two every 8 to 24 hours, as needed.[/li]
[/list]

A typical x-ray is attached.[/color]


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That sounds like a pretty standard treatment plan and low risk. I just got back from taking my sister's dog to the vet for a bad limp and got the same instructions: metacam and bed rest. It seems the real cure was spending $60 dollars as the little doxie mix seems to be pain free now.


----------

